# Sunday Special - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/2/18)

View attachment 122680

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/2/18)

fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> is it 150 or 100
> fine print says 100



R150. Edited and thanks for heads up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (17/2/18)

Wow, now this is what you call a special.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/18)

Ridiculous! I really shouldn't be buying a new mod, but this is too good to miss out on!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/2/18)

So what is the difference between the v1 and v2?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Awesome deal
Wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (17/2/18)

i'm to broke

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (18/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Ridiculous! I really shouldn't be buying a new mod, but this is too good to miss out on!


Business must be booming in your alley 
I'll stop now for a few days. ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (18/2/18)

Sold out already??? Damn. I’m always too late. Awesome deal though!!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (18/2/18)

I eventually decided to pass on this, then my son woke me at 1am and I took it as a sign (even though he wakes up at 1am every night) that I must have one.

Will bring the wife with to collect today so I can get her an apology cronut!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (18/2/18)

Stosta said:


> I eventually decided to pass on this, then my son woke me at 1am and I took it as a sign (even though he wakes up at 1am every night) that I must have one.
> 
> Will bring the wife with to collect today so I can get her an apology cronut!


Rubber arm twisted then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (18/2/18)

Christos said:


> Rubber arm twisted then


I'm going to have to show extra leg in the alley this week @Christos!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (18/2/18)

Stosta said:


> I'm going to have to show extra leg in the alley this week @Christos!


And here I was feeling bad for you....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/2/18)

What’s up for this Sunday?


----------

